# Ozzy.



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Its been a nice day here today although very windy so ive managed to take a few nice pics of the OZ-INATOR out in the garden, once he realised that the birds didn't want to play with him he got a bit fed up them and made for the indoors. hope you like the pics...Chris.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Hello there handsome Ozzy :001_tt1: Nice to see some sunshine for him to enjoy too :yesnod:
Hope you are okay Chris x


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Hi Lynn, thx for your msg, things are improving health wise here so hope to be a regular face in here again..........chat soon...Chris xx


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Ozzy is looking as handsome as ever :001_wub: :001_wub:


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

He is just MAGNIFICENT !!!! :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub:


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

Ozzy is magnificent and look at his tail! 

I just want to pick him up and dust the ceiling with him! 
Oh he is very special!


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

A stunning boy


----------



## Shiny (Mar 24, 2013)

Oh my, he's stunning!

The way he holds himself is very regal, what a beautiful boy!


----------



## Chillicat (Jan 14, 2012)

He is just stunning :001_wub: and looking at him in those pictures we can see the resemblance to Oakley.


----------



## ellsbells0123 (Oct 4, 2011)

He is very handsome :001_wub:


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Oh my the beautiful Ozzy! How I've missed you. 

Raggs Glad your health is improving.


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

I am glad you are feeling better Chris. Great to see you back. And I love the pictures of the handsome Ozzy.

Viv xx


----------



## Lunabuma (Dec 12, 2011)

He has the fluffiest tail I've ever seen!


----------

